# GPUZ - ATiTool Edition



## ShadowFold (Jul 3, 2008)

I think a GPUZ version with ATiTool built in would be pretty bad ass.. like have an extra tab with all the atitool stuff. Is this possible?


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 3, 2008)

Wiz is planning on writing his own version of ATITool

- Christine


----------

